# Scotts...Who makes the mowers?



## oldbill (Jun 6, 2005)

Who makes the SCotts mower products? I have heard John Deare and I've heard Murray. I have a rider that someone gave me and will probably need parts. The mower turns over, but will not fire. Tested the plug fire and no spark is coming from the plug. Any help will be appreciated. Has a Kohler 16 hp engine. Took off the coil and got another one. No help or I've not put the coil back on properly. If the clearance between the coil and the flywheel is too great, will it still put out a spark? Anyone know the proper clearance? I have heard a 'dollar bill' thickness.. Thanks Guys.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep, dollar bill, gap it so it slides out, tightly but still slides out. i think murray made scotts, but of course, never had one.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Both Murray and John Deere made Scotts. The main way to tell them apart is that the John Deere version had the deck height adjustment right between your legs when you are sitting down. You can also tell them apart by looking at the model number tag under the seat and the fact that the John Deere will have several small John Deere logos on the mower.


----------



## oldbill (Jun 6, 2005)

OK Thanks. Used the dollar bill and tightened down...still no spark(brand new coil). Anything else that could cause a 'no spark' condition? Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well if it uses a point/condensor system, it may need an adjustment, or replacement, replacement would be best if it does, also make sure the side of the coil thats supposed to be out, is out, that and new coils can be bad.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Are you 100% sure you put the coil on the right way?


----------



## oldbill (Jun 6, 2005)

*iDEA iS THERE ANY WAY TO TEST THE COIL OTHER THAN OBSERVING THE OLUG?*



bbnissan said:


> Are you 100% sure you put the coil on the right way?


 yES! EVEV MARKED THE LEADS (ONLY 2) AND DREW A SKETCH OF THE WHOLE THING.
no POINTS AND CONDENSER.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you can have the coil tested by a small engine shop, or well, by the plug. or a ohmeter


----------

